# New To The Site



## diane15 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello

My name is Diane, I am 52 yrs old, i just found this site thru the 1award area, and this is a very interesting site. I have dealt with Mental illness for over 20 yrs.. I have been through many things in my life, but have a great support system, I have been married for 20 yrs. I live in South Florida



Diane


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi @"diane15" nice to meet you. I am sure you will enjoy getting to know the members.  It's a helpful site.


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 31, 2020)

@"diane15", Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marti (Aug 31, 2020)

welcome


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome Diane. Glad you came here


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard @diane15


----------



## diane15 (Sep 1, 2020)

Angela said:


> Welcome aboard @diane15


Thank you so much, need to get to know this place


----------



## diane15 (Sep 1, 2020)

it is nice to know there are others who understand one another thank you all for the warm welcomes, In the signature, i noticed you can only put an http, but no signature where in the comment you can, how do i fix that.


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 1, 2020)

diane15 said:


> it is nice to know there are others who understand one another thank you all for the warm welcomes, In the signature, i noticed you can only put an http, but no signature where in the comment you can, how do i fix that.View attachment 3



I have no idea as I am new to this software. I have looked at options in the ACP and I can't find an option.
@boro_boy  might know but I know he is busy working.


----------



## diane15 (Sep 1, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> I have no idea as I am new to this software. I have looked at options in the ACP and I can't find an option.
> @boro_boy  might know but I know he is busy working.


I actually just found it, just have to test things out thanks for helping


----------



## boro_boy (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah sorry I'm at work at present. Bobbing about in the North sea off Newcastle.


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 2, 2020)

boro_boy said:


> Yeah sorry I'm at work at present. Bobbing about in the North sea off Newcastle.


Must be freezing down there on the North sea.


----------



## boro_boy (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah it's not the nicest. Was nice and sunny this morning but cloudy now and getting pretty windy.


----------



## Spice (Sep 2, 2020)

Enjoy the board.


----------



## Kyng (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Diane! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## ZandraJoi (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @diane15 ! Many of us have mental health issues or know of someone who does so you'll feel at home


----------

